
Nazi Past of Long Island Hamlet Persists in a Rule for Home Buyers - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/20/nyregion/query-for-home-buyers-in-a-long-island-hamlet-are-you-german.html
======
ars
I don't get why this is even a lawsuit. It's obviously illegal.

It's completely unenforceable. They _might_ be able to forbid them from
posting a sign, but the homeowners association can not stop them from listing
it publicly, they simply don't have that power.

~~~
olympus
Put aside for a moment the racist implications of the bylaws and consider just
the legality of listing the house publicly:

I think the league can legally prevent the listing. They own the land on which
the house stands. In cases like these the homeowners lease the land. I think
it could be legal for a private community that owns its grounds to prevent
someone from listing their house publicly. If the homeowners were able to pick
their house up and move it off the land they would not have to abide by the
terms of the lease anymore, but if it's written into the lease you are legally
obligated to follow the terms. If your house is permanently there you are
pretty much screwed.

Of course, that is assuming that everything else is on the level and you
aren't violating federal law with the terms of your lease (like only accepting
people of German descent).

